# Need a Clinton river expert



## Swampbuckster (Nov 28, 2010)

Buckbaker said:


> Ok, maybe you learned your lesson. So I will give you some advice.
> I don't know the Clinton, but I do know fishermen. Watch the others there. If someone is hooking fish, talk to them. Be polite, explain you are new to this, and thank them for any help. You might find the answer you need that way. But if someone is tight lipped, don't call them a jerk, just be nice and move on.


And don't mention you are Nikotav from MS and all should be well.


----------



## bobberbill (Apr 5, 2011)

For not knowing how to catch a fish, he sure does know how to troll..


----------



## Treven (Feb 21, 2006)

Nikotav1 said:


> Hi I'm sick of never catching **** on the Clinton river I fish by Yates and do everything right and not catching anything
> So I'm looking for a expert to help me fish the river put me in some good holes
> ...
> I'm not a bad fisherman i just don't want to drive 4 hours to go to manistee of Muskegon
> Ik the Clinton isn't the best river but if you know you could get atleast 2 lemme know


1.) Clearly you are not "doing everything right" if you aren't catching fish on the Clinton this time of year...

2.) If you don't want to drive 4hrs to the Manistee or Muskegon, try driving the speed limit or a little faster... It doesn't take that long to get to either place.


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

Nikotav1 said:


> Good one now get a life


Wow, no wonder nobody wants to help you. You tell someone to get a life when they gave you basic tips. As stated previously, if it is such a hell hole, then drive to better water. Just because you can't catch fish doesn't give you a reason to be a prick. Oh I get it, you do "everything right", but can't catch a fish? Makes so much sense.


----------



## Norman Kaster (Mar 6, 2017)

Trout King said:


> Wow, no wonder nobody wants to help you. You tell someone to get a life when they gave you basic tips. As stated previously, if it is such a hell hole, then drive to better water. Just because you can't catch fish doesn't give you a reason to be a prick. Oh I get it, you do "everything right", but can't catch a fish? Makes so much sense.


He's alright.... The world's all wrong.


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

Norman Kaster said:


> He's alright.... The world's all wrong.


That is the impression I get. He is one of those guys who knows it all because he went out and bought the gear and fished a few times. Now he isn't catching anything, the problem must be the fishery.


----------



## Whitetail_hunter (Mar 14, 2012)

Like others have stated your obviously not doing everything right or you wouldnt be here being a whine ass about not catching fish. Ive never fished the clinton but I can assure you the big man or the MO isnt going to be a cake walk when it comes to steelhead. I have made many fishless trips to both rivers, I only live 45 minutes from the MO and I still havnt figured out how to consistently come home with a fish when I go. Im sure it's because im not that good at steelhead and I never had anyone to show me besides the things I read on here and it certainly can be frustrating to see people post on here about the 10 they caught yesterday when you couldnt buy a bite but you must take into account the years of trial and error that it took for these fisherman to learn the fish. There is nothing wrong with asking for help or asking if someone may be willing to go fishing with you to show you the ropes. Next time maybe offer to bring the beer, etc. instead of being a complete ass.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

Nikotav1 said:


> Good one now get a life


For someone looking for help, you sound pretty rude. I drove 3 hours to fish the Ausable last weekend, too. I also froze - it was just way too windy and cold to fish on Saturday. But a buddy, and I went 2/5 before we called it quits. Yesterday was a LOT less windy, but I just didn't feel like dealing with the cold again. I probably could have caught a bunch of fish without that nasty wind, though. 

Sucker Spawn is what people in PA, and OH call yarn flies. I have no idea why they call them Sucker Spawn, but they do. I have tried to catch Steelhead on spawnbags made of real Sucker Spawn, and never had a bite. I've tried it several times. I get bites on bags tied with loose Salmon spawn mostly. 

For what it is worth, I don't know any guides whose pay is based on a quota of how many fish their clients catch. Some days the fish just don't bite well. Some fisherpeople just can't catch fish, even with all the right gear, and fishing a good spot. Real guides charge a reasonable/competitive price for taking clients fishing. Their prices are in line with other guide's prices for the same water. They usually provide tackle. Some provide a lunch, or snacks. None that I know guarantee success.


----------



## junkman (Jan 14, 2010)

Hurry up and get him a participation trophy.that will make him happy.


----------



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

Fishndude said:


> Sucker Spawn is what people in PA, and OH call yarn flies. I have no idea why they call them Sucker Spawn, but they do.


Sucker Spawn is a specific type of fly pattern that has been around for at least 40 years or more... It uses loops of yarn to mimic a small cluster of eggs.






Note: This *is not me* tying in the video.

@Fishndude I'm not trying discredit you. I'm just adding for clarification for those who may be unaware that it's also an old fly pattern.


----------



## monczunski (Feb 28, 2006)

Sounds like a 19 year old who thinks he knows the world and got his first income tax check and is ready to blow it on stuff he doesn't need. Ahhhh to be a kid again


----------

